# Help!



## Lily (Sep 26, 2003)

I need something light, amusing, and easy to read . . . something that will keep my mind off of schoolwork and applications for a bit. _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ is on the top of my list- anyone had any experience with that? Did you like it? Do you have any other suggestions for me? Thanks in advance for any help!!  :geek:


----------



## Fantasia (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm half-sure you've read this but...:  Pride and Prejudice and Emma, both by Jane Austen.


----------



## Lily (Sep 30, 2003)

I've actually read both books already  :cry:  . . . maybe I should read them again . . . :geek:


----------



## Kitten Courna (Sep 30, 2003)

Oh how well is that situation known to me.  I would suggest some good old mystery.  Sherlock holmes is much easier to read than one would expect, and much more fun as well.  Clive Cussler novels are the ultimate escape, and if you're looking into light fantasy, try Robert Asprin, especially the Myth series.  Cynicism?  Start Steven Brust.  East of Eden by Steinbeck is also remarkably engrossing, but be prepared.

-Kitten-hopes-to-help


----------



## Fantasia (Sep 30, 2003)

I'd put my vote in for Sherlock Holmes, mostly because I haven't read the rest of the other suggestions. X'D


----------



## Lily (Sep 30, 2003)

I love Sherlock Holmes! I've read all the stories Conan Doyle has ever written about him, plus Laurie R. King's new books   

However, I've never heard of the other authors you suggested, Kitten Courna, so I'll definitely look into them. By the way, do people refer to you as Kitten, or Courna, or both?! :mrgreen:


----------



## Rage2Fury (Sep 30, 2003)

There is a book called Bridge To Terabethia/ Terebethia/ Teribethia... Either one of those three.  I would try the first one though.  Let me tell you that it was a great book.  I just couldn't get over it.  I am going to have to read it again someday.  I just loved it!


----------



## Fantasia (Sep 30, 2003)

Ooh!  Bridge to Terabithia by Katherine Patterson.  It's in my collection and it will stay there for my future kids.  It's right next to "Tuck Everlasting" by Natalie Babbit.


----------



## Kitten Courna (Sep 30, 2003)

Sherlock holmes is my new fascination *smile* And I've been meaning to read Tuck Everlasting...  

None of those recommended authors are too serious except for Brust and Steinbeck, and Brust has his light side.  I've got epic reccommendations too, if you're interested in a long haul that's a little simpler than Tolkien.

Oh, and I prefer Kitten, or variants thereof, but use what you like *grin*

-Kitten


----------



## Fantasia (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm reading "The World According to Garp" (by John Irving) right now and it's actually quite funny.  It could be considered light reading since it's amusing, but there are a lot of words. X'D  But good words!


----------



## Lily (Oct 1, 2003)

Ooohh so many suggestions! My list of books to read now spans over 40 books, but most of them are really dense non-fiction books about things like Anastasia, Ancient Greece, the Spanish Civil War, the Rape of Nanking, Taiwan, yadda yadda yadda. I just never seem to have time to delve into the nonfiction stuff, and I find myself wanting to read fiction more often than nonfiction, because sometimes life is just TOO serious . . . :cry:


----------



## Sir Joel of Cardwell (Oct 2, 2003)

Ahh  8)  we did The Rape of Naking in Year 12 history... it's quite gruesome indeed... I read about it when I was 10 though   scarred for life!


----------



## Lily (Oct 2, 2003)

Well, Sir Joel, at least you know about it! In my school, we _never_ studied the Rape of Nanking. My history book only dedicated a _single line_ to the tragedy. As a matter of fact, I think I only found out about it last year!! It's absurd! Absolutely absurd.


----------

